# Leasing/buying car.



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

We've been phoning around to all the rental agencies. But can't find what we need.

Were not sure if well be staying longer than a year, so dont want to commit to buying a car. Don't want to sit with the problem of paying off a car when/if we leave. 

We are planning on going to toyota on Saturday, and asking them about leasing. Is this a good way to go about it?

Is there something like a buy back over here? YOu buy the car, and granted you keep it within a certain mileage, the company takes back the car after the period is finished.

What are my options? We can't take a taxi everywhere. 

Thank you

Rob


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you able to get a hire car if you've held your driving licence less than 12 months? I know it's a bit sad that I've just passed my test, but I've just never needed a car here. Trains & taxi's have always been the thing.

When I got my licence I went to hire a car here in the UK & found I had to hold my licence for over 12months for insurance purposes! I've got a horrible feeling it's be the same in dubai if not longer. Knowing how big Dubai is now, I fear taxi's all araound the place will be quite expensive.

Also was looking forward to having a car there so I could just pack it up with diving/fishing gear & just disapear for a weekend!

Ooh, one question.... I'm packing my stuff now & was gona pack my diving knife & spear gun..... Is this gona be more bother than it's worth?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Can anyone perhaps point me to a UAE motoring forum?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
not quite sure what you're looking for....but this one might help

Drive Arabia - For The Middle East Car Enthusiast - UAE, Saudi, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Lebanon, Jordan, Bahrain and GCC

Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Bubbles,

I started renting a month ago and cheapest place I could find was Discount Rent A Car and they have a good variety of cars as well. Not sure what you need though but you can pay cash and don't need a credit card at all (in case you don't have one)! No is 042328139 or google them. They're on Sheikh Zayed Road next to VW showroom. And you can just renew you're rental each month and don't have to pay anything in advance (except a security deposit but it's not much)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Suid-Afrikaner. Gave them a call. Awaiting their email with prices. 

It would really be a lot cheaper to buy. But I am not sure what the resale is like on a yaris after a year. will have to drop by the showroom, and find out some things.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Hi,
> not quite sure what you're looking for....but this one might help
> 
> Drive Arabia - For The Middle East Car Enthusiast - UAE, Saudi, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Lebanon, Jordan, Bahrain and GCC
> ...


Thank you Lenochka. Iam looking for a forum like this one, but the topic is about cars. There must be something but my google searches don't bare any fruit.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Bubbles,
that is about cars,isn't it ? )

Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Bubbles,
> that is about cars,isn't it ? )
> 
> Cheers
> Lenochka


Its a website about cars but I can't see a link to a forum? Perhaps I am just not seeing it will go have another look.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi....
my fault....misunderstanding as I thought you were looking for info about cars...

sorry about that
Lenochka


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Thank you Suid-Afrikaner. Gave them a call. Awaiting their email with prices.
> 
> It would really be a lot cheaper to buy. But I am not sure what the resale is like on a yaris after a year. will have to drop by the showroom, and find out some things.


Hai, I was in a similar situation last year. I bought a chevrolet aveo from Advantage Certified cars, ( AlYousuf Motors), 2006 Model, 25000kms, for Dhs 28000. Now I am moving out of UAE . Yesterday I visited the same showroom for the buyback. Car is at 68000 KMS,Their offer price is 17000 dhs. For Toyota you may get a higher price. I think American cars got lowest resale value in UAE. Normally it reduces at a rate of 15% every year. If you are sure it is for one year, then lease will be better. No headache for servicing, insurance, registration, salik etc etc

I hired the car earlier, my Dubai licence was new , so they refused first then gave me the car on my Oman licence


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah US cars dont do well out here as well as german.

I think you should go Japanese / Chiense...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Yip going for a Toyota yaris. Just need to get my license converted. Whoo hoo.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Yip going for a Toyota yaris. Just need to get my license converted. Whoo hoo.


Hi bubbles, are you going to buy the yaris? If you wouldn't mind, could you let me know how much it costs. My hubby is waiting for his offer to come in and we're trying to formulate a budget to make sure we're ready when the offer hits the table. I've checked out the toyota website in the uae but has no prices. cheers.

Thanks


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Sure. I don't know why you can't find prices for cars new or used on the websites. You have to go in, which sort of sucks..

The base one is dhs 43k and the one above it is dhs 46 k. that works out to about 1k a month repayment.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Wicked...thanks bubbles


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Bubbles could I be cheeky and ask you how much it costs to insure? Cheers Kate


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

do you know where to get your license converted?

Deira city centre, get eye test and for photos, bring 150 aed all in, and go to RTA booth next to the car park.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Marc. Deira is a bit far. I have been told That I can do it at Al Barsha RTA. That will be much easier.  But thank you for all the info!

Hopefull, you may...  I am not much help here. Was told the price will be around 3500, but not sure if thats per year or once off for the period of the contract. Will find that out once i go to do the finances and so on. 

Actually, wanted to ask ... Can we insure a car here through a broker? Or is it best to do it through toyota?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im sure you can insure through anyone you like, probably easier to go through toyota, will your in showroom, i think Al futiam - toyota dealer has there own insurance company in the group.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks bubbles, i read somewhere that you should budget around 5% of the cost of the car for insurance....don't know if thats right tho...I'm a girl, I don't do cars!


----------

